# Postfix problems [SOLVED]

## Dreadfull2007

Hi, got a problem

Postfix is giving me "address resolver failure"

and it was working 100% before .. stopped working without me changing anything :< !

as i looked on google/forum/etc i saw it's about mydestination line

related on this .. this is what i have:

```

mydomain = csworld.ro

myhostname = mail.$mydomain

mydestination = $myhostname localhost.$mydomain $mydomain

```

tryied with "mydestination = $mydomain" too but no difference

this is what i get in mailq:

```

075755344CB     2316 Mon Apr 30 04:45:01  root@csworld.ro

                                                    (address resolver failure)

                                         root@mail.csworld.ro

0A35E534073      766 Mon Apr 30 01:28:17  double-bounce@mail.csworld.ro

                                                    (address resolver failure)

                                         postmaster@mail.csworld.ro

```

lots of ..

any help appreciated, thank you.

EDIT: those mails in the queue are added by time .. i ran postsuper -d ALL and resent a mail to see what happens

mailq:

```

-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------

1D8A2534072      654 Mon Apr 30 11:17:54  dreadfull@hades-team.ro

                                                    (address resolver failure)

                                         dreadfull@hades-team.ro

-- 0 Kbytes in 1 Request.

```

Last edited by Dreadfull2007 on Wed May 02, 2007 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elgato319

On your machine, can you ping "csworld.ro" and "mail.csworld.ro"?

Maybe those where previously added in your /etc/hosts.

----------

## Dreadfull2007

```

64 bytes from srv1.csworld.ro (89.37.93.91): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.061 ms

64 bytes from srv1.csworld.ro (89.37.93.91): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.066 ms

64 bytes from srv1.csworld.ro (89.37.93.91): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.066 ms

64 bytes from srv1.csworld.ro (89.37.93.91): icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.067 ms

```

```

64 bytes from ns10.dr.myx.net (217.10.193.171): icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=5.25 ms

64 bytes from ns10.dr.myx.net (217.10.193.171): icmp_seq=3 ttl=58 time=6.49 ms

64 bytes from ns10.dr.myx.net (217.10.193.171): icmp_seq=4 ttl=58 time=4.30 ms

64 bytes from ns10.dr.myx.net (217.10.193.171): icmp_seq=5 ttl=58 time=6.22 ms

64 bytes from ns10.dr.myx.net (217.10.193.171): icmp_seq=6 ttl=58 time=4.79 ms

```

(mail.csworld.ro isn't local for the moment as i changed back to a backup mailserver till i resolve this)

/etc/hosts:

```

89.37.93.91     srv1.csworld.ro         srv1                    csworld.ro cw1.csworld.ro

```

EDIT:

but what does this have to do with csworld.ro as i'm having 3 domains and none working  :Neutral: 

----------

## Dreadfull2007

anyone?

----------

## imanassypov

looks like a dns issue to me, run nslookup, in it specify that you want an mx record type query and try resolving the domains you are trying to send messages to. For example:

# nslookup

> set q=mx

> google.ca

Server:         192.168.40.10

Address:        192.168.40.10#53

Non-authoritative answer:

google.ca       mail exchanger = 10 smtp1.google.com.

google.ca       mail exchanger = 10 smtp2.google.com.

google.ca       mail exchanger = 10 smtp3.google.com.

google.ca       mail exchanger = 10 smtp4.google.com.

Authoritative answers can be found from:

google.ca       nameserver = ns1.google.com.

google.ca       nameserver = ns2.google.com.

google.ca       nameserver = ns3.google.com.

google.ca       nameserver = ns4.google.com.

>       

If you cant get a responce, that means that either your 

1. /etc/resolv.conf is screwed up, 

2. local or upstream firewall blocking port 53/udp outbound

The next thing to check would be your /etc/host.conf. Look for line: 'order hosts, bind'. If it is just hosts, then you would not be able to resolve anything at all.

hope that helps,

-igor

----------

## Dreadfull2007

well i am getting responses for any domain of those 3 ... so no it's not from here ..

EDIT: solved ! virtual_transport_maps.mysql was screwed up  :Neutral: 

----------

